# Thomas Keller books and Larousse Gastronomique



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well I decided to go through a bunch of old threads on here to see what everyone had to say about these books as they are on my wish list.
The French Laundry, Bouchon, (sp?) and Larousse Gastronomique..

From what I've read so far, it seems on the Thomas Keller books its pretty devided.. Lots of you like looking at them but don't really use them much.
So, now I'm wondering even more if I should invest the money for his books.. There's a 'set' of Thomas Keller books available, The French Laundry and Bouchon on sale for $91 bux Canadian.. I was gonna go for it but thought I'd check the back reviews on here first..
Geez, Now I'm more confused than ever!  Should I? or Shouldn't I???
Will these books benefit a home cook (okay I confess! I secretly think I'm a master chef! :lol like me at all? 

And the Larousse Gastronomique.. 
I read tons of good things about it on here, plus lots of good customer reviews on Amazon.. BUT... I also found these two kind of negative reviews that have me wondering if I should be looking for an older edition of this book instead of the one that's available now? 

Review 1....

Considering the reputation of this book, I was quite shocked to read some of the errors it contains with regard to Australia and New Zealand to the extent I cannot take for granted anything else within its pages. 

A short list: 

1. Anzacs, pie floaters and lamingtons are not "food traditions" bought from Britain by migrants and convicts. All of them originated in Australia in the 20th century. 

2. The swagman boiling potatoes in his billy can is a new one to me. Billies were generally used for making tea. Most swaggies did not get more than bully beef, flour, sugar and tea. 

3. Anzacs are biscuits, not cakes. 

4. The "pie floater" is a meat pie in a bowl of pea soup, not tomato sauce, and is not our national dish unless a national dish by definition is something almost universally derided and never eaten. 

5. In what appears to be an attempt to cater for different terminology in different countries, the authors have put corn syrup in brackets after golden syrup. However, these are not the same thing, golden syrup being derived from sugar cane and having an entirely different flavour. 

6. As above, icing and frosting are not the same thing. Any attempt to make lamingtons with frosting will result in total failure. 

7. In New Zealand, food is not "simple" meat and veg, but rather a reflection of the diversity of the country's population due to immigration. In particular, food from Thailand, Malaysia and India is common and modern New Zealand cuisine strongly reflects its influences. The book's information may have been accurate 20-30 years ago, but certainly not now. 

8. In New Zealand, kiwifruit is most certainly not eaten with every meal! 

This is just a sample from the information regarding Australia and New Zealand and clearly demonstrates extremely poor research. The sort of nonsense you might expect from people who still believe Australians ride kangaroos to work. 

I suppose for people who don't know any better, it's great, though to me it smacks of the Emperor's new clothes. I shudder to think that anyone has 100% faith in this book. Given Larousse's reputation (not to mention price) I expect a lot more. 

Review 2....

I've owned the 1988 edition of this masterpiece for several years. As a combination go-to resource, inspiration, and backgrounder on all things culinary, it is unsurpassed. The typeface, layout, and abundance of perfectly placed color photographs and illustrations make it a warm volume, despite its weight. 

However, I recently purchased this new edition as a gift. The recipient is happy, but I'm a bit disapointed. Though the new scheme makes distinguishing recipies a snap (red titles), the typeface is steril and the number and interest of photographs has declined substantially, largely consisting of full-page stock photo stuff. Nevertheless, a great book, but one that has lost some of its beauty. I'm happy to own the 1988 edition! 

Sooo, What do you all think? How old is your copy of this book? Have any of you that have the newest edition noticed its not up to snuff at all??
Thanks for any and all advice!!
Joyfull


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

mine is from 1977 and I wouldn't trade it for the world!:roll:


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Keller It think it all depends on what you buy cookbooks for. If it is to use everyday, then I would probably pass. If it is to get inspiration by looking at dishes, presentation, decor, etc... Then I would definately get the books (and the price is great to).

I almost never use the recipes in books, but I love looking at pictures to feel inspired, or get ideas. I buy cookbooks based soley on pictures and presentation alone. (baking stuff aside).

If you buy cookbooks just to collect excellent books then the Keller books are definately a go. They are beautiful and no matter what you think of the restaurant or recipes they make good coffee table books for foodies.

I would pass on the Larousse Gastronomique: I have an older French version, and I do think that it is superior. The new one is too "modern" and there are better resources out there if you are looking for that. Again I don't use this book for recipes, but for ideas, research. (I would suggest that if you are poking around in used stores, look for an older copy [try Powells.com])


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've looked through older Larouss's (circa 1950's) and stuff like Chinese cooking rated 2 pages. Don't think any book is perfect. I do like the Gastronomique for ideas, history, and background information, fertile hunting ground for ideas for new menus , dishes, what to do with surplus of some ingredient I'm not familiar with, but I never take anything in print for the gospel truth.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You would be hard pressed to find any book cookbook or otherwise that did not have at least one negative comment. I agree with foodpump on the fact that you never take anything in print as the gospel truth. Larousse is a good book as well as The French Laundry. Errors do occur and no book is perfect. Generally what I have done is gone to the local bookstore and thumbed through a book that I was interested in if I like what I saw then I would consider buying it. It all boils down to what type food you are interested in preparing. If your looking at French food Julia Childs books are good along with Jacque Pepins. Bottom line its what you think about the book that matters as no 2 people will have the same view.


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with Joyfull on the Australian and NZ components. What a lot of misinformation!

The original Larousse was published in 1938. My copy is the 12th impression (1972) of the 1961 edition. I see when I bought it 35 years ago I paid $NZ7.75 for it. Incidentally I note my edition was edited by Nina Froud and Charlotte Turgeon. Who edited the latest edition?


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll take the advice of trying to find used copies of these books, and hopefully an older printing of Larousse Gastronomique! That way if they aren't suitable for me, I won't have to worry about the cost part so much..

cakerookie, I just recently found a very nice copy of Jacques Pepin's, "A Fench Chef Cooks At Home" soft cover, for one dollar no tax, at my local thrift store! 
Can't get better than that eh!!!


----------

